# FIC Motherboard - k8m-800m help



## TextOnly (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, so I goofed, I failed to take notes while working on this computer hoping I could find a manual for the motherboard online, but I should have known that there would be no tech info on the motherboard inside the eMachines.

The computer was in a house fire so I completely disassembled it to clean each individual part. I pulled the motherboard and will have no problem hooking all the wires, except I have no clue where the power switch was plugged in. The only manual I could find that was even close to my board was the k8-800t, an the way they had the power switch plugged to that board failed to work on my model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

That board uses a standard Intel front panel pinout (attached). There will not be a connection for pin #9 (+5vDC)


----------



## TextOnly (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats how I had it setup, and it didn't fire. I will put it all back together and try and fire it, I will let you know how it turns out after that.


----------



## TextOnly (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like I will be buying a new motherboard, have any suggestions on a motherboard? Power supply too?


----------

